# Highest ever USED Fluffymail on Ebay!



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Highest ever USED FCB on Ebay Woah... and it's mine.

So, if you're like the other confused Ebayers (like myself and the ones that left questions for me such as, "I don't get it. Why is this going so high?"), let me tell you what I found out... Warning though... it might make you







and say outloud







and will surely warm your heart









As many of you know, I've been going through a rough health time this past week. My insurance doesn't cover the things that actually help me like chiropractic care, cranial-sacral work etc. So, I thought I would sacrafice and sell one of my favorite diapers on Ebay. I figured, I loved it so much, surely someone else would love it enough for it to generate one chiro bill.

What I wasn't counting on was the AMAZING CARING WONDERFUL KIND mamas of MDC. The prayers and the healing vibes were fabulous. I was amazed by the outpouring. I am so grateful for everyone's support.









Then one group went beyond all that. I'm not even sure who all were involved, but I know there were a lot of them (including Butterflymom, Averymybaby, Spatulagirl, LindsayLou, Oceanone and others that I don;'t know of). They recruited others, pooled their money, and bidded as much as they had collected -- higher than could have EVER been expected for a USED diaper! And... on top of all of that... I don't have to give up my diaper!









The MDC Mamas supported me, then raised money, then gave me back the diaper!

I am absolutely floored. I really am just in awe.

Thank you really doesn't go far enough.








See, now I'm crying again. You all touched me so so so much.








Thank you.


----------



## RaggedyAnn (May 30, 2004)

That is so wonderful!!!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

We love you Claire!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

How wonderful!!! There are some very generous mamas on here and I'm sure you deserved the outpouring of love you received!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
The MDC Mamas supported me, then raised money, then gave me back the diaper!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

O Sweetpea Claire:

1st. I hope you're feeling OK today, happily pg and not so nerve-pinched

2nd. Cicely needs that diaper. Its hers.

3rd. You're making me cry in public and I don't like crying in public, so I'm going to mosey on back to Saturday morning cartoons, but I wanted you to know you are loved by so many and I am just one of the minions who truly want all to be well and happy and pain-free and new-snuggle-baby-in-9mo-soft for you.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

You deserve it Claire!!!


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

...so you wanted to make me cry on a Saturday morning?


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Aww...everybody here loves you!!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Claire, all you ever do is give, give give. I'm so glad that some of the love and kindness you give to others finally came full circle.









I hope you are feeling better sweet mama. No one deserved this more than you.









And yes the mamas here are wonderful!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow! That is too cool! Congrats, Claire! You totally deserve it!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

You have done more thoughtful things for other mamas on MDC than anyone I know of, and this is only a small little bit of karma comin' back at you.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Stop it, you guys!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

We just want you to be well, and know that you are loved


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Happy tears are good for your health







I have some now too.

You are a bright light in this community Claire







I hope you are feeling better everyday!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

I hope those therapies will help you through your pregnancy!I too had to have the same therapies for some issues during pregnancy and it made my pregnancy a breeze.In fact i fell in love with my cranial sacral therapist and begged her to be at my birthing :LOL getting touched by her while in labor was heavenly.I think all insurance should cover these therapies







i am getting ready to sell a bunch of my diapers to cover these therapies for my dd who has cerebral palsy and needs more intensive chiro work to help her through this rough patch.I can't get disability to cover it









I also wanted to recommend homeopathic Hypericum which is for nerve issues.

And great job to those mamas who helped you out


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

You so deserve to feel the









MDC does rock!! OK, now I am going to









hehe

Hope you are feeling better Claire, and can enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)




----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

This is so cool!!! I hope you get well real soon!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow, that is amazing


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

That is totally wonderful! The mothers here really do rock. Amazing









If there is anything else you need, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow! That's just amazing. MDC rocks!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Stop it, you guys!









EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!!









See, again, all I can say is:
Thank you!
You all are just wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh mama! I wish I had known! I would have surely given up one of my recent fluff pruchases to participate!







Somehow, maybe because I have been a bit overwhelmed, I totally missed the whold thing.

Good, for you mama! Enjoy the good will mama - YOU DESERVE IT!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Claire, you need to PM me your address. My brilliant plan for a surprise for you is working out and I need to mail you something.







Instead of donating to your AIO on ebay I saved some mental paypal for this one thing that I really, really wanted you to have and I got it, so I need to mail it to ya







OK?









Oh, and my aunt swears by cranio-sacral therapy. She gets it once a week and has for maybe 2 years now? And she loves it. It helps all kinds of stuff.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

that's just amazing! (beautiful diaper too, has me sitting here drooling, even though dd is essentially out of diapers!) I hope your health issues work out for the best, mama!


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

Ahhhhh, what happy tears! Congratulations, Claire...on your pg and dipe! WTG, MDC Mamas!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh, man, that's the coolest thing I've ever heard. My DH is standing behind me and he even said "that's so cool!" It's been said before, but I'm here to say it again:

No one deserves it more than you, Claire! I hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## squintz22 (Feb 4, 2004)

This is one of the nicest things I've ever heard! I truly needed to hear this right now....


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

I wish I would have known!

You deserve this mama


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

Goodness you are a nice bunch of women!


----------



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

What a wonderful thing to do! As a pp said, you are a bright light and although I'm sorry that you are having health problems, it's so inspiring to see mamas working together to help out. And you get to keep the diaper!! I hope you begin to feel some relief very soon.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Awww what a blessing of generous Mama's!!!

Prayers for health for Claire


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

wow - that is so kind! what a community there is here!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

oh you are all so awesome! I've been on vacation for a week, just returning today, so I missed this.

claire, sending you lots of healing vibes. let me know what I can do! I'll see you soon.


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't know what's going on. But what an awesome group of mamas we have here.







s









Please let me know if I can do anything for you.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

You absolutely deserve it, Claire! I believe that you are the kindest, biggest-hearted person I have met at MDC. I hope you are completely healed very soon and enjoy a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## lumi (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow, this thread made me cry, the love and generosity shown by the mamas here is so touching.
I hope your health improves soon!


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

That is wonderful!







I hope you get well soon!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Man now I feel guilty for not asking more people to join in! :LOL Claire, you are sooooooooo loved in this community!!!!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I"m crying too. Stinkin post partum hormones. That's awesome


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

That is super sweet!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

When you start to loose a little faith in this world, something like this happens!!!! It can not be said enough "







!!!!!"


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Man now I feel guilty for not asking more people to join in! :LOL Claire, you are sooooooooo loved in this community!!!!









You could have asked me...


----------



## BrownSugaMama (Jan 11, 2005)

What a sweet thing to do! I swear you women are awesome!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Love ya claire!!


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

Someone might say it was yours for a song...







: bad pun, but I get goofy when I am touched! You mamas are wonderful!


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

you deserve it Claire!
It's the best feeling in the world when everyone comes together


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm feeling blessed just to be in the Claire-fan-club!!!









And stop you guys making me feel bad about not asking every single Claire lover on MDC to join in the fun!







I'll be more thorough with future Team Fairy organization projects, I SWEAR!!!!







(in my defense, we had to work FAST as it was a short auction!)


----------



## juliebuggie (Dec 31, 2004)

That is just wounderful! what a great bunch of people we have here.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

You deserve it, Mama!


----------



## Chandar (Dec 1, 2001)

Amazing!


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweetie, I sure hope you get to feeling better very soon. If anyone deserves this love and kindness it is you. You have been nothing but supportive to everyone you come in contact with. Always a cheerful and heartwarming post. And I still love your songs. I have to get better so I can come take care of you now!







love ya!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Wow I just caught this in your link!







I hope you are on the path to healing


----------

